# Am I doing ok with new Toad?



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi All,

Just want to check that I have all ok for my new toad (my first! ) he is in a 

fairly large aquarium, half filled with water. A turtle floating island to rest on and a medium plant to explore. I have a heater to keep the temp at 75F and to keep the humidity up. 

Can anyone brief me on anything else he might need? 

(I'm hoping that Pilbara gets more of a similar size in soon, (s)he was the last one!

Much appreciated in advance!

Helly


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Helly2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just want to check that I have all ok for my new toad (my first! ) he is in a
> 
> ...


 Helly pop a pic up kiddo and tell folks what species your new friend is,when they all get up they'll have more to help you with,i'm guessing firebellied:2thumb: but you need to speak to other folks that can help ya more
regards
Stu


----------



## frogmadmeg (Sep 4, 2011)

sounds like everything is right why dont you try putting some live plants in the tank, make sure there safe though look on the internet for safe live plants
are you considering getting any more.:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

More info needed!

What toad is it to start!?


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

**



Morgan Freeman said:


> More info needed!
> 
> What toad is it to start!?



Haha, sorry all, it is a fire belly toad, oriental, from the sticky thread on here! I have a fake plant in the tank for it to climb on, is that ok? (it's a fair old size compared to the toad!)

I haven't put any substrate in the tank at all, unless you count the water. (daft comment I know!) Does anyone know how to sex the toads?

And yes, I really want to get some more at £10 each!!! :lol2: here (s)he is:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Unless if you have a really cold house I would say you wont need the heater. I have never used one with my lot.

Also they do best in a group so hopefully they will get more in stock soon : victory:

The most important thing I can think of is to make sure that the tank has a very secure lid as they are escape artists!

How big is the tank?


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

FallenAngel said:


> Unless if you have a really cold house I would say you wont need the heater. I have never used one with my lot.
> 
> Also they do best in a group so hopefully they will get more in stock soon : victory:
> 
> ...


The tank is a 24X15X12 size tank, I believe (I've thrown the box)... 10 Gallon tank?

It's pretty warm in the room, but the window sometimes makes it a tad chilly.

Asfor the lid, it is weighed down with crickets and the feeding tongs - I'm hoping that the Toad is not big enough to jump up and knock the lid yet!! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Helly2010 said:


> The tank is a 24X15X12 size tank, I believe (I've thrown the box)... 10 Gallon tank?
> 
> It's pretty warm in the room, but the window sometimes makes it a tad chilly.
> 
> Asfor the lid, it is weighed down with crickets and the feeding tongs - I'm hoping that the Toad is not big enough to jump up and knock the lid yet!! :lol2:


Dont underestimate these guys! I thought the exact same thing as mine has a heavy glass lid on it, one managed to climb up (somehow) and force herself out of the tank by pushing up the lid. I sadly found her to late. Dont take this as I am having a go but just be careful as they are alot stronger than you think.

I love my 6, they are great to watch and are always doing something!


----------



## frogmadmeg (Sep 4, 2011)

yes i know how to sex them.
boys have rougher skin and nomal dots,girls have have a couple of long joint dots
post a pic with his back showing
do you want to know any more :no1:
unreal plants are fine, in my tank i have safe anphib soil that you can get from your local rep store and moss that you can buy aswell,i have two fake plants and one real plant,i have 4 girls.1 bright green,1 light green, 1 smudgy green,1 brown and green


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if I have a pic of his back, I'll give it another go! Thanks for the info. :2thumb:

I can't think of anything else atm, but will def have some more questions at some point! Oh - one more, is his tank big enough for him and one or two more? will I need to upsize as they grow?

He's a really active little guy, seems to after a while if you need to handle him :flrt:

Many Thanks for all the help, and no, you didnt seem to be having a go, FallenAngel :no1:


----------



## frogmadmeg (Sep 4, 2011)

the tank will be fine for a couple more they dont grow much bigger yours will proberly get a bit bigger but not by much :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm with FA, definitely make sure the lid is secure. I have sadly lost 2 through them escaping even when I thought they couldn't.
He looks a nice bright one btw. They're great to watch:2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Agreed that FBTs are great to watch, and lovely into the bargain! I love our 4, and I am primarily a dart frog keeper! I tend to think that FBTs are as attractive as many dart frogs, at a fraction of the price and far easier to keep.

Ade


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Agreed that FBTs are great to watch, and lovely into the bargain! I love our 4, and I am primarily a dart frog keeper! I tend to think that FBTs are as attractive as many dart frogs, at a fraction of the price and far easier to keep.
> 
> Ade


Come away from the dark side of darts :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

They certainly are, feeding time is awesome fun! :2thumb:

he's a pretty chilled guy, maybe he'll be more lively with some friends! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Helly2010 said:


> They certainly are, feeding time is awesome fun! :2thumb:
> 
> he's a pretty chilled guy, maybe he'll be more lively with some friends! :lol2:


Feeding time with my lot is so fun to watch! it normally ends up with some sitting on someone else, one attempting to be a ninja and one miscalculating a jump and ending up head first into something :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> Come away from the dark side of darts :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No chance bud. lol I'm actually currently constructing another dart viv, to go with the 3 I already had waiting for frogs. : victory:

But yeah, FBTs are soooo worth it. We got our's £18 a pair, compared to £80 each for some of my darts. lol

Ade


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> No chance bud. lol I'm actually currently constructing another dart viv, to go with the 3 I already had waiting for frogs. : victory:
> 
> But yeah, FBTs are soooo worth it. We got our's £18 a pair, compared to £80 each for some of my darts. lol
> 
> Ade


Haha, being honest I would love to get darts one day but just cant afford it at the mo and dont have the space! 

I got 2 of mine for £1 each!!


----------



## scarlett rose (Aug 26, 2011)

hi everyone, i have just gettin my 1st toad today and he is a giant firebelly:2thumb: and seems to be settling in great, so am a very happy lady.....mind only went to get crickets and ended up coming home with him :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

scarlett rose said:


> hi everyone, i have just gettin my 1st toad today and he is a giant firebelly:2thumb: and seems to be settling in great, so am a very happy lady.....mind only went to get crickets and ended up coming home with him :lol2:


That's how they get you.... Then once they have you, you have to have more phibs.... Currently working on my 16th viv..... It's an addiction. :devil:

Ade


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

scarlett rose said:


> hi everyone, i have just gettin my 1st toad today and he is a giant firebelly:2thumb: and seems to be settling in great, so am a very happy lady


By giant firebelly do you mean a big firebellied toad or a Bombina Maxima. (Looks like it could be a Maxima from your pic)
Only reason I ask is i've never seen Maxima anywhere and you're not too far from me so I might need a trip to a new petshop to have a look :2thumb:

Also...Just because I started out with a single FBT in 2002, which ended up being 6 by the end of the year!, and now have, erm, howevermany it says in my sig... doesn't mean everyone will !!
But yeah, if you let it take control it does become a huge addiction :lol2:


----------



## scarlett rose (Aug 26, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> That's how they get you.... Then once they have you, you have to have more phibs.... Currently working on my 16th viv..... It's an addiction. :devil:
> 
> Ade


Im well and truely addicted and not plannin on giving up:lol2:


----------



## scarlett rose (Aug 26, 2011)

REDDEV1L said:


> By giant firebelly do you mean a big firebellied toad or a Bombina Maxima. (Looks like it could be a Maxima from your pic)
> Only reason I ask is i've never seen Maxima anywhere and you're not too far from me so I might need a trip to a new petshop to have a look :2thumb:
> 
> Also...Just because I started out with a single FBT in 2002, which ended up being 6 by the end of the year!, and now have, erm, howevermany it says in my sig... doesn't mean everyone will !!
> But yeah, if you let it take control it does become a huge addiction :lol2:


I think he is a Bombina Maxima.....i got told he is very rare but i got him cos i think he is cute. I got him from penshaw aquatics if you no where that is? Im already planning on my next 1:lol2:


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

scarlett rose said:


> Im well and truely addicted and not plannin on giving up:lol2:


hehehe, I'm def gonna get one or two more, maybe a paman will be next. :whistling2:

although i'd prefer small species!! Havent looked into it much due to cash :/ anyone know of good smaller species of frog/toad? :2thumb:


----------



## scarlett rose (Aug 26, 2011)

Helly2010 said:


> hehehe, I'm def gonna get one or two more, maybe a paman will be next. :whistling2:
> 
> although i'd prefer small species!! Havent looked into it much due to cash :/ anyone know of good smaller species of frog/toad? :2thumb:


I have whites tree frogs and they are pretty class :2thumb:


----------



## frogmadmeg (Sep 4, 2011)

horned frogs are good pets,they are very lazy frogs i have 2.whites tree frogs are good pets aswell i have 3.:roll2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Helly said smaller species. lol Horned frogs and White's definitely don't qualify for that. 

Hmmm, depends on just how much smaller you want really? If you can fit a 45x45x60 high in, then I'd push Asian Golden Tree frogs, as they are really nice frogs.

If however, you are thinking more about a 45cm cube, then I'd say maybe time to look to poison dart frogs? Or you could go for reed frogs, never kept these though. Just to tempt you to the 'dark side' of darts:-










Those little things are pretty darn small. lol Oh, and live in a 30cm x 40cm x 40cm viv.  Tempted? 

Ade


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> Helly said smaller species. lol Horned frogs and White's definitely don't qualify for that.
> 
> Hmmm, depends on just how much smaller you want really? If you can fit a 45x45x60 high in, then I'd push Asian Golden Tree frogs, as they are really nice frogs.
> 
> ...


Tempted? OHHH YES!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
These are awesome little guys. if one gets ill etc, do you have to wear gloves to pick it up? what are the general care requirements for tiny things?

I'm sure I could make room for another 60 high, or a cube - maybe both! :lol2:

Darn these addictions......


----------



## frogmadmeg (Sep 4, 2011)

those little guys really are cute:flrt:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Captive bred darts aren't toxic like their wild brethren, they produce the toxins from their food in the wild. In captivity they tend to get fed fruit flies, springtails and similar, so no toxins.  I don't wear gloves, I just make sure my hands are clean and moisten them a bit with some filtered watered, that's to reduce the risk of my harming them though. In captivity those firebellied toads are probably more toxic than most captive bred poison dart frogs.:2thumb:

Care for them is pretty simple really. Maintain humidity at around 80-100%, dropping to 70% at it's lowest. Temps, about 22-26 degrees Celsius (day) (night temps no lower than about 19 degrees celsius) but they can tolerate period at higher temps so long as it's not permanent. The catches with these little thing are 1) they are VERY small (hence they are called thumbnail frogs, been about the size of a thumbnail) and fast, meaning their viv has got to be fly proof else they can escape, and you need to keep a careful eye when you open it, and 2) because they are small they need small foods, eg. wingless fruit flies, springtails and sometimes grain weevils. I have all of my different vetrimaculata (the ones in the pic are French Guyana, I also have Rio Napa and Borja Ridge) in unheated vivs, with a room temp that rarely drops below 22 degrees Celsius in the day, 19 degrees Celsius at night, the lights raise temps quite a bit in the day, so no need to heat the vivs.

The key to dart frog keeping is generally considered to be 1) get the hang of culturing their foods, 2) get their humidity stable. If I am honest, I don't find these little guys any harder to keep than my FBTs, White's or Asian Golden tree frogs. They just require more knowledge and preparation. This thread is very good if you have an interest in darts http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/723034-how-build-dart-frog-viv.html. Oh and those little guys would be just as happy in a 60 high, would just give you room for a larger group (they're communal :2thumb.

As to a care sheet Dendrobates ventrimaculatus - Intermediate - Dendroboard. The only reason they are listed as intermediate difficulty is purely their small size. They are just as hardy and easy to keep as the species on there with novice next to them, just smaller.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Helly, dump the heater- your toad really doesn't need it. You can definitely get it a chum or two- I have four, living very happily in a 24" tank.


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Helly, dump the heater- your toad really doesn't need it. You can definitely get it a chum or two- I have four, living very happily in a 24" tank.


Duly noted, Heater will be used for something else then! Hopefully, mr Chang will get some friends this weekend - providing the shop has had it's delivery!! : victory: Can't wait to see his reaction! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> Captive bred darts aren't toxic like their wild brethren, they produce the toxins from their food in the wild. In captivity they tend to get fed fruit flies, springtails and similar, so no toxins.  I don't wear gloves, I just make sure my hands are clean and moisten them a bit with some filtered watered, that's to reduce the risk of my harming them though. In captivity those firebellied toads are probably more toxic than most captive bred poison dart frogs.:2thumb:
> 
> Care for them is pretty simple really. Maintain humidity at around 80-100%, dropping to 70% at it's lowest. Temps, about 22-26 degrees Celsius (day) (night temps no lower than about 19 degrees celsius) but they can tolerate period at higher temps so long as it's not permanent. The catches with these little thing are 1) they are VERY small (hence they are called thumbnail frogs, been about the size of a thumbnail) and fast, meaning their viv has got to be fly proof else they can escape, and you need to keep a careful eye when you open it, and 2) because they are small they need small foods, eg. wingless fruit flies, springtails and sometimes grain weevils. I have all of my different vetrimaculata (the ones in the pic are French Guyana, I also have Rio Napa and Borja Ridge) in unheated vivs, with a room temp that rarely drops below 22 degrees Celsius in the day, 19 degrees Celsius at night, the lights raise temps quite a bit in the day, so no need to heat the vivs.
> 
> ...


 That's interesting to know! hmmm... might have to give the darts a bit more thought :hmm: I'd be worried about them getting past me when I open the enclosure :gasp: especially, I'd be worried that they would be picked up by the dog...  They ARE so pretty though. :flrt:

Thanks for the links, I think a glass of wine and a good read in order tonight!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I've yet to lose a vent to be honest, and I take the doors off their vivs to photograph them. I just don't do it when they look likely to leap out. lol Only dart I have had jump out was one of my citronellas, and I was getting him out of the gully at the time as he stunned himself with an insane dive. I just scooped him up and put him back in again.

I have a dog and a cat as well, so have the same concern. So long as you are careful though it should be fine.

Ade


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

Can anyone think up crazy names for the new additions this weekend? :devil:

Gotta be at least as odd as Mr Chang the Lady Toad. We're running out of ideas!

Helly


----------



## frogmadmeg (Sep 4, 2011)

frizzle fraz:2thumb:


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

frizzle fraz i like! :lol2: keep 'em coming, the toads arent going to be the last pet I get! :whip:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Gherkin, my mum calls our FBTs little gherkins when she comes to visit. lol

Ade


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> Gherkin, my mum calls our FBTs little gherkins when she comes to visit. lol
> 
> Ade



Gherkin is going down a treat for our next toad :no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Pingpong. I swear my toads would happily eat until they looked like little green orange and black ping pong balls- they *never* turn down food! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Simon Schultzenvager.


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

So much much for new friends for Mr Chang (Who i'm 80% sure is female :lol2 They didn't have any in. I have been promised bloodworms and toads for next weekend, and a trip to Bristol Aquarium! :mf_dribble:

I'm liking gherkin, and pingpong so for future names :no1: Unisex names are the way to go!

Helly


----------

